# Brenner erkennt keine 800MB CD.........



## martinus (5. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Brenner ( Mitsumi CR - 48X5 TE ), wenn 
ich Daten auf eine 800 MB Scheibe brennen will, zeigt mir meine Brenner-
software ( Nero oder Win on CD ) nur die Größe einer 700 MB CD an und
sagt mir das nicht genug Platz vorhanden ist.
Kann es sein das ältere Brenner nicht 800MB Scheiben klarkommen?
Vielen Dank im voraus................
martinus


----------



## Tobias K. (5. Februar 2004)

moin


Ja, alte brenner haben oft Probleme mit sehr großen Rphöingen.
Du kannst aber (mit  Nero aufjedenfall) einfach auf gut Glück überbrennen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## El Comandante (16. März 2004)

...ich habe mal gelesen, dass man bei einigen älteren Brennern die Firmware updaten kann, damit's funktioniert.


----------



## max (4. April 2004)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem bei zwei Brennern der eine ist ein LG 52x und der andere is beim Notebook und ist das ist auch erst 3 Monate alt.


----------



## server (4. April 2004)

Die neuen Treiber aus dem Internet laden und installieren sollte helfen.


----------

